# Basket Pedals



## noreasterbackcountry (Apr 23, 2011)

Basket pedals are the devil.  The DEVIL I tell you!

http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2011/04/basket-pedals-are-devil.html


----------



## djspookman (Apr 24, 2011)

huh.  Back when I started mountain biking, this and regular platform pedals were the only options.  I never had issues with them, keep them that delicate balance between loose and too tight, and practice how to use them.  

BUT.. when clipless systems became more affordable, and I started racing, I upgraded to LOOKs SPD style clipless pedals.  Night and day!

Oh, I've never heard them called basket pedals, I'm used to them being called "toe-clips".  Learn something new everyday!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 24, 2011)

djspookman said:


> Oh, I've never heard them called basket pedals, I'm used to them being called "toe-clips".



Same here.


----------



## Nick (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, I always called them toe clips. Which is ironic since they don't clip anything. Meanwhile, clipless pedals actually do clip in. WTF. 

IN all seriousness though, I remember my first pair of Onza clipless pedals, it's like night & day.I could never go back to flats or baskets, ever.


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 26, 2011)

noreasterbackcountry said:


> Basket pedals are the devil.  The DEVIL I tell you!
> 
> http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2011/04/basket-pedals-are-devil.html



I think that demonizing the lowly toe clips is just way over the top. It's all a matter of what you're used to.
I have the rat traps (toe clips, that is) on my mountain bike and I feel super comfortable with those. I can exit from them faster than from my clip-less pedals that I use on my road bike.

For the record, I use the Speedplay frogs on the road bike. I chose those because my knees have to have a lot float. The same big float that saves my kees from pain, also makes it more difficult to get out, especially in panic situations. I have fallen a couple of time still firmly attached to the pedals - kind of embarrasing, but it can happen. It really takes a good deal of foot rotation to get out of the frogs. But on the road, there is less need for sudden step-outs.

On a mountain bike, I'll take toe clips any day. No issue with hurting my knees, easy exit and I still get decent help on the upstroke. OK, so I'm not as efficent on pull (with the pedals), but it gets the job done. I'm also rather mild when it takes to MT biking, so I don't really need a super solid connection to the pedals.


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Jul 8, 2011)

I've got the frogs as well, and have been using them on my mountain bike for years.  I haven't had any problems with them failing to release (aside from the painful learning curve that comes when you first start using them), but then again I haven't used any of the other clipless styles.


----------



## Nick (Jul 8, 2011)

That's why I liked my Onza's, plenty of float, easy to get in / out of , no getting stuck from Mud. But Onza is bust now, and i've heard good things about frogs. maybe my next set.


----------



## Bumpsis (Jul 17, 2011)

*Power Grip straps?*

Does anyone use the Power Grips on their pedals?

I've been thinking about ditching my toe clips for these. Looks like the Power Grips could be a bit quicker getting into than toe clips. Often, especially on uphill starts, you only have a second to engage your pedals and push. Quck entry is as important as quick exit.


----------

